# Digiposte



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

J’ai installé l’application Digiposte et en théorie je peux avoir accès aux documents enregistrés dans mon Digiposte depuis l’application Fichiers.

Sauf que dans les faits, c’est très compliqué car j’ai souvent un message « Contenu indisponible ».

D’autres ont-ils le même souci ?


----------



## Lauange (27 Janvier 2019)

non, Digiposte fonctionne parfaitement sur mon iPad.


----------

